
3 New Elements Named - Darmstadtium, Roentgenium and Copernicium - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/05/science/3-new-elements-named-darmstadtium-roentgenium-and-copernicium.html?_r=1
======
Todd
I just watched an enjoyable BBC documentary "Chemistry: A Volatile History".
The last episode concludes with a visit to the Centre for Heavy Ion Research
in Darmstadt and talks a bit about these elements.

